# HSB Railroad Stations



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A while back someone was complaining that there were no Pola or Piko buildings of any station on the HSB - Harzer Schmalspurbahn.

I just received a message that Betram Heyn has put together a plan to build the HSB Brocken station using jig stones.
https://www.modell-werkstatt.de/Media/Uploaded/static/doc/40000%20Bahnhof%20Brocken.pdf

I noticed he also offers a kit of a small HSB station "Goetheweg" using more traditional materials.
https://www.modell-werkstatt.de/bahnhof-goetheweg

That station was located on the HSB line to the top of Brocken mountain.

Knut

PS: Here is some information on the Brocken Station (in English!) : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brocken_station


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the links, that is a nice little station kit. Not cheap but really nice. Might have to try and aquire one if he will ship to the USA. A small station is needed to replace the old Aristocraft victorian station on my little layout. It doesn't quite have the "look" of a station in that region of Germany. Mike the Aspie


----------

